

How I Reduced the Idle Energy Drain of 2048 app by 87% using Eprof - musically_ut
http://mobileenerlytics.com/blog/?p=18

======
cplease
Good example of how a successful, popular app can be shipped with shockingly
bad practices. Nice work by the author in patching the bytecode.

